# Extra egg yolk ideas?



## Piccolina (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I've got about 10 extra (large) free-range egg yolks, any creative suggestions as to what to do with them???

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## eric (Apr 5, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've got about 10 extra (large) free-range egg yolks, any



Zabayones!
Zabagliones!
Sabayons!
(take your pick, all 3 the same thing in a different language)
Ice cream.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd use them in chocolate pudding pie myself. Or custard for a trifle.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm all for the ice cream idea!  YUMMMMERS!


----------



## htc (Apr 5, 2005)

Creme brulee!!!


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)

frozen custard


----------



## auntdot (Apr 5, 2005)

Hollandaise sauce?


----------



## luvs (Apr 5, 2005)

mayonnaise!


----------



## htc (Apr 5, 2005)

how long is the shelf life of home made mayo? I never make any because I always think it will spoil fast and I don't use much mayo.


----------



## Piccolina (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

All fantstic suggestions, I think I'm going to go with a rich frozen custard  with some berries and white chocolate thrown in for good measure. 

Thank-you all for your cool ideas!


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> how long is the shelf life of home made mayo? I never make any because I always think it will spoil fast and I don't use much mayo.


only a couple days since there's no preservatives in it.


----------



## luvs (Apr 6, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> how long is the shelf life of home made mayo? I never make any because I always think it will spoil fast and I don't use much mayo.


 
according to these guys, up to a week-
http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/aa071502a.htm


----------



## sarah (Apr 6, 2005)

i would use extra yolks to make an egg lemon frsoting for cake,its delicious....


----------



## Alix (Apr 6, 2005)

Sarah, would you consider posting that recipe? Maybe in desserts? Under cakes? I would love to have it. I bet it is wonderful on chocolate cake.


----------



## eric (Apr 6, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> according to these guys, up to a week-
> http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/aa071502a.htm



Sort of yes and no. One week is a good time, give or take a day. Just make 'em in small batches. Do a 1 yolk recipe and use it till you are done. Takes about 90 seconds to make mayonnaise anyway.  

Yes, Mayo is made with raw eggs but so is Hellmans.  Yes, Hellmans are raw, made raw ever since they started making them.  They add a lot of acid (in the form of vinegar, secret ratio) to keep it more stable.  

If you leave things in the back of the fridge, it generally will stay longer.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 6, 2005)

try these polish poppy seed cookies made with crumbled egg yolks: 

http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/PlishPppySdCks.asp


----------



## htc (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for the info on mayo. I will give it a try, I think I have a sauces and condiments recipe book at home that has a one egg yolk recipe.


----------



## eric (Apr 6, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> I think I have a sauces and condiments recipe book at home



Mayo is not much of a recipe:

put egg yolk in cuisinart
add a little vinegar
start the cuisinart
stream in oil
season to taste
done

That's basic egg emulsified sauce.


----------



## htc (Apr 6, 2005)

Eric, knowing my luck, if I don't have a basic guideline to follow I will add too much acid or oil...


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 6, 2005)

How about Pots de Creme?

Chocolate Hazelnut Pots de Crème
Yields:  6 portions

1 c half-and-half
3 bars (1.5 oz each) Godiva Dark Chocolate, broken up
1 T granulated sugar
3 large egg yolks, lightly beaten
2 t Frangelico
1 t vanilla extract
Sweetened Whipped Cream:
½ c heavy cream
2 t confectioners' sugar
2 t Frangelico
Garnish:
½ c coarsely chopped hazelnuts


Combine half-and-half, chocolate and sugar in small heavy saucepan. Cook and stir over medium heat for 10 minutes or until the mixture reaches a full boil and thickens.  
Gradually stir about half of hot chocolate mixture into beaten egg yolks. Stir egg yolk mixture into remaining hot chocolate mixture. Cook and stir over low heat for 2 minutes. Remove from heat.  Stir in Frangelico and vanilla. Pour chocolate mixture into six pots de crème cups, demitasse cups, soufflé cups, of coffee mugs. Cover and chill for 2 hours.
In a chilled bowl, beat cream with sugar and Frangelico until soft peaks form, using electric mixer at medium speed.
Garnish each pot de crème with a dollop of whipped cream and chopped hazelnuts.

Chocolate Pots de Creme
Yields: four 5 oz portions
Oven @ 350°F

10 2/3 oz.  milk
8 oz sweet chocolate
2 egg
4 egg yolks
2 2/3 oz sugar
pinch of salt
Vanilla, to taste

Scald milk, remove from heat, and add chocolate, stir occasionally until mixture is smooth and uniform.  Add rest of ingredients, mixing well.
Pour custard mixture into ramekins, set ramekins in a hot bain marie, and bake @ 350°F until set, about 20 minutes.

Variation: Chocolate Blanc Pots de Creme; substitute white chocolate for the sweet chocolate, add Creme de Cacao to taste.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 7, 2005)

make a custard. 

if i were you i would use those eggs to challenge my friends to an egg yolk eating contest lol.


----------



## sarah (Apr 7, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sarah, would you consider posting that recipe? Maybe in desserts? Under cakes? I would love to have it. I bet it is wonderful on chocolate cake.


 i've posted that recipe a long time ago with the name "lemon torte",was just looking for it,but its not there now,i'm sending it again under "cakes" in desserts...


----------



## Alix (Apr 7, 2005)

Found it sarah! Thanks so much!


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a pretty good mayo recipe from Alton Brown.  I like the lemon flavor added to it

1 egg yolk* 
1/2 teaspoon fine salt 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
2 pinches sugar 
2 teaspoons fresh squeezed lemon juice 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1 cup oil, safflower or corn 


In a glass bowl, whisk together egg yolk and dry ingredients. Combine lemon juice and vinegar in a separate bowl then thoroughly whisk half into the yolk mixture. Start whisking briskly, then start adding the oil a few drops at a time until the liquid seems to thicken and lighten a bit, (which means you?ve got an emulsion on your hands). Once you reach that point you can relax your arm a little (but just a little) and increase the oil flow to a constant (albeit thin) stream. Once half of the oil is in add the rest of the lemon juice mixture. 


Continue whisking until all of the oil is incorporated. Leave at room temperature for 1 to 2 hours then refrigerate for up to 1 week. *RAW EGG WARNING The American Egg Board states: "There have been warnings against consuming raw or lightly cooked eggs on the grounds that the egg may be contaminated with Salmonella, a bacteria responsible for a type of food poisoning.... Healthy people need to remember that there is a very small risk and treat eggs and other raw animal foods accordingly. Use only properly refrigerated, clean, sound-shelled, fresh, grade AA or A eggs. Avoid mixing yolks and whites with the shell?

Here is a hot custard recipe that is good over warmed pound cake.  We have been eating this for years.  It is a family favorite.  This can be reheated.

2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
2 T. flour
pinch salt
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 t. vanilla
lump butter

Scald milk and let cool to warm.

Combine sugar, flour, salt and beaten egg.

Very gradually add to warm milk and heat over double boiler.

Continue cooking until thick, stirring constantly.  (spoon inserted in custard should come our well coated)

After cooking, add vanilla and butter

Enjoy


----------

